# Skye and Sonica have a new role in life, pics enclosed



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye and Sonica are the proud step-parents of a newly hatched chick! This was brought about because Grim needed a fertile egg incubated (hatched and raised, and then returned). Since last Wednesday, they have dutifully kept at their respective roles as partners in the hatching. Giving them peanuts and food thru-out the day hasn't hurt either. 

I went out in the coop this morning to catch Sonica feeding the little newly hatched little one. I noticed yesterday the egg had an eruption coming from within, pipping...quite a surpise!! 

She grumped at me and didn't want me near though, I moved her to take a look. She is now a mother with responsiblities and is taking them very seriously. I went out noon and caught Skye feeding the little one too. Though the baby hatched earlier then expected, I'm think they have plenty of pigeon milk.

Though both had an extremely hard beginning in life, they seem to know what to do. They never have ever had success with incubating eggs (fertile or dummy)they always gave up before the due date, and they seemed very unhappy with the task. Sonica used to leave the nest as soon as she heard me filling up the pools, for swim time and she would join right in. Skye also used to crawl away from the egg, and end up "nesting" on his porch, rather then on the actual nest. He would look at me, and I would say... " Skye, it doesn't work that way, that is cheating."

I am happy  to say they seem to be doing well, and am glad they get the chance to be parents, since they have always played the dependent and needy pets, always getting their way. Hopefully they will feel more like real pigeons now-with real responsiblities, having a small life that is totally dependent on them,... though I dearly adored their utter emotional dependence on me, I'm glad they get to see the other side of the coin. 

AND MOST IMPORTANT....I hope to get pictures soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Skye and Sonica are the proud step-parents of a newly hatched chick! This was brought about because Grim needed a fertile egg incubated (hatched and raised, and then returned). Since last Wednesday, they have dutifully kept at their respective roles as partners in the hatching. Giving them peanuts and food thru-out the day hasn't hurt either.
> 
> I went out in the coop this morning to catch Sonica feeding the little newly hatched little one. I noticed yesterday the egg had an eruption coming from within, pipping...quite a surpise!!
> 
> ...



Definately.......THAT is important!! Congrats to Skye and Sonica.........I'm sure they'll do a wonderful job. Maybe it's a good thing the egg hatched early. I've had a pair raise babies with success after only sitting on the eggs for 11 days......so I'm sure they'll do fine.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT IS JUST SUPER, Treesa!! 

Will most definitely look forward to your pictures!!

Please give Skye and Sonica and the little one HUGS and SCRITCHES -when you can...from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulation on the hatchling. How wonderful. I am sure Skye and Sonica are proud parents and enjoy the experience.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AWESOME!!! What a wonderful development! Way to go!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Treesa, 

That is so neat. Yes, PICTURES! I bet you want to go out and check on them every half hour. LOL. Sounds like they are doing really well with their new baby.

Margaret


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I had no clue they never would set before. Now I see why you were so cautious with them and the egg. I am glad they are doing well with the little guy. We will have to put an NPA band on his opposite leg (To tell him apart) so we can track this guys progress in training.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

BABIES!!!

Now that I have to live vicariously through all of you, I will be waiting (impatiently) for those pics!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your comments and congratulations to the new parents and the baby.

SORRY... NO PICS YET....I'm holding off on the pics, as Sonica is seriously grunting at me, and I don't want to disturb them right now. They are SO new to this that I am not sure if the constant interruption will scare them off or not.

Grim, thank you again for giving Skye and Sonica this very rewarding opportunity. Also, you may want to drop off that band within the next few days  , if everything goes well THAT BABY MIGHT BE HUGE FROM THE MEALS HE IS GETTING, AND I will start trying to band the youngster at 5 days, as I have done with all mine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats great! look forward to the pics....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is Skye and the little eating machine, he is very demanding of mom and dad, but cute as a button!

PLEASE ignore the messy decor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye was not a happy camper as you can tell by his face.

We are waiting to clean when baby is 5 days old, hopefully it won't upset them, but by then..it is usually in great need of cleaninghigh ...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He is such a good looking bird. The baby looks very comfortable they are doing well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a precious little one, and I'm so happy that Skye and Sonica have a baby at long last! More pics please when you can, Treesa .. you know we love pics!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye thanks you for the compliment, Grim. He said you better get that band here soon, as baby is growing by leaps and bounds! 

Thank you for the kind comments,Terry... and mom and baby are doing well today. 

Tomorrow I'm cleaning out the nest box and putting a cleaned up bowl, and I will check the baby out, up close and personal, and try to get some better pics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sporting my new band*

I put the band n yesterday, and had a hard time getting it over that back toe, but this morning it was missing!!!! I looked high and low as I already had dumped out the dirty nest bowl and newspaper, and finally found it in the corner of the floor.

Well we put it on again....but it may not stay again....stay tuned...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah it looks a bit big, but it won't be tommorow...lol..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes,  that band _does_ look a little big...such "grown up" bling for such a little one...for now!  

GREAT UPDATES, Treesa! MANY THANKS! 

Continuing to send Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL from

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie!!! I wonder if you could use something as a temporary band below the real band so it doesn't slip off till he grows a bit?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

You can already see the white quills coming through. He looks a little small for the band but better early than late. You will have to let me know if you want anymore eggs. I have plenty to go around. BTW Gorgeous has two babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Good news!!!*

Thank you all for your comments/thoughts.

I'm happy to report the band stayed on!!!!!!!

Grim, Congratulations to Gorgeous, I'm so happy  she has two babies of her own. I KNOW she is very good mom as she tried so hard to want to parent another's kids!!! Thanks for sharing that! Reti will be pleased too! 

Are all your babies this size at 6 days of age, are the parents small??? I have no other one to compare....anyway, I certainly hope the baby is doing well and has no health issues.....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Baby is just adorable. What a sweet little face.

Gorgeous has babies? I am thrilled. 

Reti


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He looks healthy to me so I would say he is normal at the least. He is actually a mix between the larger and smaller strains I keep. So he will probably be a small bird.

Gorgeous has two little ones getting banded tomorrow more than likely.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grim said:


> He looks healthy to me so I would say he is normal at the least. He is actually a mix between the larger and smaller strains I keep. So he will probably be a small bird.
> 
> Gorgeous has two little ones getting banded tomorrow more than likely.



Ohhh, she must be the happiest pijie in the world. 
Is her mate also white?

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, that is one sweet baby. Did you notice that in the last picture her milk tooth looks gold? It is so wonderful Skye and Sonica have a little one to raise and it looks like they are doing an excellent job.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, that is one sweet baby. Did you notice that in the last picture her milk tooth looks gold? It is so wonderful Skye and Sonica have a little one to raise and it looks like they are doing an excellent job.


I hadn't noticed that, but you're right. Goldie for a name maybe? LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I hadn't noticed that, but you're right. Goldie for a name maybe? LOL



Well, I just realized why she has that gold milk tooth - she is an angel!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Ohhh, she must be the happiest pijie in the world.
> Reti


I BET she is, she always wanted to be a mom!




Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, that is one sweet baby. Did you notice that in the last picture her milk tooth looks gold? It is so wonderful Skye and Sonica have a little one to raise and it looks like they are doing an excellent job.


Thanks, Maggie. I think they have finally grown up now! That tooth DOES look gold!!!




Lovebirds said:


> I hadn't noticed that, but you're right. Goldie for a name maybe? LOL


Renee, that is a good name, I like it, now if Grim likes the name, then the baby will be named Goldie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I BET she is, she always wanted to be a mom!
> 
> Thanks, Maggie. I think they have finally grown up now! That tooth DOES look gold!!!
> 
> Renee, that is a good name, I like it, *now if Grim likes the name*, then the baby will be named Goldie.



Uh, Grim, we insist...LIKE the name!  WE DO!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Too cute!! Skye looks just like my old Homer who has a special place in my heart. I just melt for those big ol' popcorn beaks.  You could call the baby GoldBeak (like Goldfinger) and Goldie for short hehe. More pics!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes Gorgeous's mate is white.

The name is fine. I don't name my birds but I will place a special marking band on this youngster to trace him as he ages.

If Treesa keeps any of my birds for a while they come home with names, and I sure don't mind she is good at naming them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Shi  for your support...


Grim,
 I hope you don't mind me taking the liberty of naming the baby. 

Can you post a picture of Gorgeous and her kids??? I'm sure everyone would enjoy that, esp. Reti who rehabbed her. Thank you.


Maryjane, Skye is definitely getting that "look"... but Orville has got him beat on the popcorn look! LOL


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Any new photos?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First pic- Monday June 1st-standing and trying to walk *He is 11 days old*

Second pic-today, June 3rd and moving and walking in his bowl, *he is 13 days old!!*


He is quite an eating machine now, and Skye is his main source of FOOD. I refill his bowls, both water and seed about 5 times a day now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I keep moving that back toe in the correct position but the band seems to prevent it from moving in the normal position. That's never happened with any of my babies, any one have this issue with their baby?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I keep moving that back toe in the correct position but the band seems to prevent it from moving in the normal position. That's never happened with any of my babies, any one have this issue with their baby?


I had it happen once back in 2005. At the time, I felt like I had maybe done something to the toe when I banded the baby. Whether that was the case or not, I don't really know. Anyway, the toe always pointed to the front and the bird got the name Gimpy because of the way she walked. Had no effect on her otherwise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love those pretty little white feathers,...you must of just cleaned the nest bowl, it was almost a shock to see no poop! oop, took another look, there is some that snuck in there....LOL..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Renee...for the feed back, I'll keep putting that toe back in the correct position. Hope it goes back into the normal position by itself.

spirit wings, I did JUST clean the bowl and there were already two poops in the bowl when I took the pics, but NEVER noticed the poops until I uploaded the pics. Sneaky baby....


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The baby looks great. I have not had that toe problem with my babies that is odd.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We are going to tape it in its normal position today, and hope it stays. 

Grim, can you post a pic of Gorgeous baby's?? Thanks


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya I will try to get one with my phone. One of the babies was found about 4' from the nest dead unfortunately. No clue what happened to it. The other baby is fat and happy though. These are on the floor so the only thing I can think of is it crawled off and was ignored.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh....I'm so sorry to hear this, Gorgeous must be heartbroken.....  

I put this medical tape around the toes, making sure the back toe is in the correct position, so far it is holding, and the baby can wiggle the front toes, but we are going to change the bandage when my husband is home so the front toes have more room to wiggle.

I put him on the floor in the porch, and before I knew it he crawled way underneath the shelves, he has already got some good instincts to hide.

He is in maximum growth stage and really slinging some giant poopies on the walls!!! We are changing papers everyday. LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*17 days old*

He is walking around now and out of the bowl!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is a proud parent right there.

He is almost ready for the settling cage.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> **That is a proud parent right there.
> 
> ** He is almost ready for the settling cage.*





* Actually, he is suspicious of me.

**  ....probably in another two weeks, once he is fully weaned.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, that is one beautiful baby. Skye looks so proud of it too. 

I got a real chuckle out of your Orville's name.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice photo of those two! That baby has grown so quickly!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Maggie and Terri. That picture sure is blurred now that i actually see it on the forum.

Today when I cleaned up the nest box, the baby was very hungry. When I repalced the food bowl and water bowl he actually picked from the bowl, so HUNGER is definitely a MOTIVATOR and as important in weaning as it is in training. He is 18 days old today.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*20 days old*

I put him on the porch for a few minutes, he seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweetie.......he's looking like "What cha doin' Mom?"..........


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That bird is spoiled are you sure you can give it up?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love that toddler face, with the sun highlighting the yellow fuzz on his head! What a cutie and growing like a weed!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> That bird is spoiled are you sure you can give it up?


I think you MIGHT have to arm wrestle Treesa to get it back .. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> What a sweetie.......he's looking like "What cha doin' Mom?"..........


Yeah, he does...doesn't he?....




TerriB said:


> Love that toddler face, with the sun highlighting the yellow fuzz on his head! What a cutie and growing like a weed!


He is at such a cute age, thanks, TerriB.




TAWhatley said:


> I think you MIGHT have to arm wrestle Treesa to get it back ..
> Terry


No, I know where his home is, and plus my husband would kill me if I take on another.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> That bird is spoiled are you sure you can give it up?


Of course....he is yours. 

He craves attention so I certainly don't mind giving it, he really is coming into his own, and is interested in the world around him now.

Every morning after cleaning out the nest box/bowl I have to bribe Skye with a bowl of goodies to get him back inside, it seems to take him forever to go feed the baby. But he does a great job, once he is in the mood.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lovely face. He is so adorable. 

I am sorry to read that Gorgeous lost a baby. Hope she is not too heartbroken.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*June 12- He is drinking by himself, and eating seeds-slowly.*

23 days old.

1. Here we are bathing on the porch (...and I pooped in my pool).

2. and out in the aviary with all the birds hanging out at the pool/s. 

3. Preening himself like a big bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful baby and now a BIG almost grown baby! Thanks for the photos, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Terry, I think this week he will be trying to fly and do more socializing with the group!.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty baby. Does it have feathers on it's legs?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> What a pretty baby. Does it have feathers on it's legs?


No, he doesn't. What you might be seeing is the medical tape that we used to correct that back toe on the one leg. So far...the back toe is staying in the correct position and he can freely move his other toes about.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*24 days old*

I just changed his water and food and couldn't believe my... eyes.

He ate one seed right after the other, even picking up the big ones, and actually swallowing them. He was even swishing thru them, throwing out the ones he didn't like!! The whole time he was eating he was squeeking and moving those wings back and forth calling attention of mom and dad. Of course, when mom and dad came in the nest box he started peeping for them and they fed him.


I'd say he is weaned!!!!! He just needs more time now to practice. A few more days and it may be time to go home (hopefully we will work on our flying skills this week too. ....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, he is so cute. It always amazes me how quickly they get the hang of eating. Our latest little rescue baby did the same thing - one day being hand fed and the next eating on his own. I didn't even have to feed him at night but about three days before he was fully eating on his own.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie-NC said:


> Treesa, he is so cute. It always amazes me how quickly they get the hang of eating. Our latest little rescue baby did the same thing - one day being hand fed and the next eating on his own. I didn't even have to feed him at night but about three days before he was fully eating on his own.


Thanks, Maggie. That is unusual that a rescue baby was weaned so quickly, they usually take the longest. 

However, there is always the exception. I noticed this youngster is more inclined to eat on his own early in the morning, when he is very hungry and mom and dad haven't fed him yet.

Those youngsters can make major advances in a short time, perhaps he might be flying tomorrow?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Ready to go to his/her new home*

He came here as an egg and is leaving like this.....



He/she is eating and living more on his own, though he will opt for the occasional feeding from daddy, but it is time for him to join his fellow youngsters in the training/interacting/flying games.

He is still a bit timid around the communal feeder and drinker with all the older pigeons, but he is getting more relaxed with them each day. He is ready to venture out, and we will miss him/her.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He looks great you and the foster parents did a great job.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie. I love teenage pigeons. They are such darlings.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He certainly has filled out nicely - looking good!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very good looking youngster, Treesa! You and your lovely foster parents did a great job! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Treesa...what a beautiful cutie!!

A job well done to all!! 

The gang and I are sending our most heartfelt BEST THOUGHTS for a healthy long and prosperous life!!

Welcome to the BIG WORLD, little one!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Grim, Reti, TerriB, Terry and Shi, I will give the parents your compliments on the job they did, hope they don't go on an ego trip.... 

The back toe that wasn't in proper position is now normal, we taped it back for a week, and retaped it again for a week, and now it looks to be in perfect position.

Thanks again, for your responses, Skye and Sonica and I will miss the little guy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a beauty, so healthy and content.....so nice...what a loving job you did for him....makes me smile


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you spirit wings, I am glad it gave you a smile today.

He is trying to roo-koo in peeps and squeaks the last few days, and is pecking at any bird getting too close, so he is learning to defend himself, before he even needs too.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Very well done!*

He/she is beautiful! What a transformation! It never ceases to amaze me how quickly they develop and grow.
I had to laugh at Skye's expression. To me it said, 'I am lord and master here. Don't you dare to treat me as if I were a pigeon!' I love birds with an attitude.
Congratulations to Skye and Sonica -- and, of course, to you -- and very best wishes for little Goldie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Teresa, Goldie is a little miracle, and he/she marks a milestone in Skye and Sonica's life. They were able to successfully hatch and raise a little one, when they themselves began their lives in such distress.


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations to the parents and your Treesa for all the hard work!
The liitle one looks stunning! I wish a long, healthy and happy life!

Maria


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Maria for your comments and good thoughts and wishes for Goldie!

It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Good Bye my little one*

Grim picked up little Goldie this morning so he can start his new life and start training.

I took some final farewell pictures of him and mom and dad saying goodbye.

I hope and pray Goldie has a long and wonderful life!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Goldie sure is pretty. She'll be just fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Goldie sure is pretty. She'll be just fine.


Thanks Renee, ...I appreciate that.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Goldie is tucked in the loft for tonight. Will keep everyone interested updated. Goldie is in perfect health and looks great. Thank you


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Skye and Sonica did an excellent job of raising this baby. Goldie looks fit and ready for an adventure!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Goldie is tucked in the loft for tonight. Will keep everyone interested updated. Goldie is in perfect health and looks great. Thank you


Thank you for the update, Grim. I am happy to hear that. Skye was looking for the youngster late yesterday, to keep an eye out on him as he has been doing everyday. He misses him. I ask God to keep an eye out on him now, as his training is extended to the outside world and all that it holds. Take care, little one. 





TerriB said:


> Skye and Sonica did an excellent job of raising this baby. Goldie looks fit and ready for an adventure!


Thank you TerriB, I do believe they did an excellent job.

....and the garlic caps and alfalfa tabs he got every few days didn't hurt him either.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well he goes out in the aviary and back in. He eats like crazy and should be in the settling cage soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> Well he goes out in the aviary and back in. He eats like crazy and should be in the settling cage soon.


Wow!!! That sounds good, SO... is he at the top of his class?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

We will find out soon enough


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> We will find out soon enough


Well....I'm staying tuned then.....


----------

